# poor lil pedro



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

today i found my best friend pedro the eigenmanni cooked in his tank, the heater malfunctioned and skyrocketed to 102*







i will be getting another one, but im gunna have to wait a while. ive been thinking of perhapse a spilo or a wimple instead, but i think since i loved my eigen so much im gunna get another one of those


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

That sucks.. I saw that you really loved that fish. It is gonna be hard to find another to replace him!


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

It's always a good idea to use 2 lower wattage heaters instead of one for this reason.


----------



## Michaeljames (Jan 14, 2005)

I forgot to turn my heater off this summer when it got hot and it jumped up to about 96
I dont know how long it was like that but the RBP's didnt seem to mind


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

that sucks man. sorry for your loss.

i know a guy who had a nice snake once. and his heating pad overheated, the company replaced the snake for him......

it was a $1,000 snake. not sure what kind . not really into snakes.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

kove32 said:


> That sucks.. I saw that you really loved that fish. It is gonna be hard to find another to replace him!
> [snapback]1074252[/snapback]​


i did really love him







if i really do wanna replace em aquascape still has em, but i dunno im gunna wait to get things situated.id like to find more about wimpels, i mean ive read every lil bit of info on the net about them, yet i know hardly nuthing bout em, no good info. one site i found said there off the cost of japan, need to be in groups of 6 or more, and reach 18".and then, the pic of em showed red's lol dumbass's


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Sorry to hear that dude. That's one of my worst nightmares. Exactly why I'm going to be investing in new, quality heaters in the next lil' while to replace some of the ones I have.


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

rchan11 said:


> It's always a good idea to use 2 lower wattage heaters instead of one for this reason.
> [snapback]1074255[/snapback]​


i couldnt have said it better myself


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Out of curiousity... what wattage of heater did you have on the tank, Tibs?


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

Mettle said:


> Out of curiousity... what wattage of heater did you have on the tank, Tibs?
> [snapback]1074486[/snapback]​


it was a wisper 150 watt, rated for 20-40 gallons, and it was on a 29 gallon

well on a "slight" bright side my mom says sheed pay for a new fish, although i hope i can find one with so much personality as pedro







. ill either get another eigen from pedro again, a spilo from george, or if i can locate a wimple. my mom says sheed get me any one under $100(thinks to himself bout the 4" $75 elong from george's:brow: , well my 45 be a lil small for that but its a thought), im almost 100% ill just get another eigen


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

hm...... i would use a 100wat heater on a 29 gallon..... maybe even a 50wat.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

marco said:


> hm...... i would use a 100wat heater on a 29 gallon..... maybe even a 50wat.
> [snapback]1074522[/snapback]​


hmmm i had a 75 watt on there previous and the coils were GLOWING orange, so i moved it into a 20


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

I'm truly very sorry to hear of your loss Tibs. Maybe you could tell us the brand of the heater. I know that this is just 1 incident, but some of us may keep in mind of what happened to you with whatever brand heater you were using, while we are purchasing new heaters in the future. Just a thought.








~Taylor~


----------



## mattd46612 (Mar 8, 2005)

I think i have a 50 on my 45 and a 200 on my 125. Would really error on the side of caution so if it malfunctions it cant do too much harm before i notice.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

taylorhedrich said:


> I'm truly very sorry to hear of your loss Tibs. Maybe you could tell us the brand of the heater. I know that this is just 1 incident, but some of us may keep in mind of what happened to you with whatever brand heater you were using, while we are purchasing new heaters in the future. Just a thought.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its a whisper, i think i might try calling them tommarow, see if i can get anything outta it, i really doubt it though







he was swimming round chasing my finger as usuall bout 2 hours before i found the body


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

sorry for your loss. dont get a gay ass whimple. get the elong its small and will grow slow. 
wes


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

There's nothing wrong with, let aline gay about Whimpels - if you have an open mind about the different species of piranha and their different lifestyles...
They're interesting fish in their own right, as long as you don't expect fish that tear up a cow in 3 seconds, but hard to come by. Their feeding habits resemble no other Serrasalmid fish: they litterally descale and defin their fish prey.

I'm sorry to hear about your loss, Tibs


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

dude that sucks they should reemburse you for your fish


----------



## tweekie (Nov 3, 2004)

same sort of probs in the UK with the weather at the moment, came home yesterday and the tank was on 29.5degrees. two tetras had died and were just sitting on the bottom of the tank. did a 10% water change with cold water but that only brought it down to 28.4degrees.
ice cubes etc going in when i get home from work. i was worried all day about my Ps. really sorry to here about yours mate.


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)




----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

tweekie said:


> same sort of probs in the UK with the weather at the moment, came home yesterday and the tank was on 29.5degrees. two tetras had died and were just sitting on the bottom of the tank. did a 10% water change with cold water but that only brought it down to 28.4degrees.
> ice cubes etc going in when i get home from work. i was worried all day about my Ps. really sorry to here about yours mate.
> [snapback]1075033[/snapback]​


lol was reading thru ur story and i was thinking "29.5*, that would be ice, and then ur talking bout putting more ice in







" but then i realized, this is celius lol. yeah i hope i can find another cool piranha like him, im not sure if i really want a wimple(if i can find one) cuz i dunno if its gunna eat feeders, well it might be cool, hell from what i know nobody here even has one. like i said ill prolly just end up getting another 1" eigen, i really like them.


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

the same thing happened to "pokey the puffer"....


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

NegativeCamber said:


> the same thing happened to "pokey the puffer"....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sux dont it, the only worst way is to find em shriveled on the floor

BTW: what kinda puffer is that(im guessing sw?)


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

Tibs said:


> today i found my best friend pedro the eigenmanni cooked in his tank, the heater malfunctioned and skyrocketed to 102*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wimple fish info
tibs it sounds like your heater was way to low of a wattage for your tank and

was probably one not stop, read this for a bunch of info i have learned



rchan11 said:


> It's always a good idea to use 2 lower wattage heaters instead of one for this reason.
> [snapback]1074255[/snapback]​


yep











Michaeljames said:


> I forgot to turn my heater off this summer when it got hot and it jumped up to about 96
> I dont know how long it was like that but the RBP's didnt seem to mind
> [snapback]1074264[/snapback]​


if your heater is set right you shouldnt have to turn it off, if the temp of the

water is over its setting it will stay off, it should only come on when your

temp falls below the setting if your tank gets that hot id try a fan blowing

across the top of the water to help cool things down a bit.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Sorry to hear about lil Pedro. Stay away from Whisper's. They are notorious for getting stuck.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

jerry_plakyda said:


> Sorry to hear about lil Pedro. Stay away from Whisper's. They are notorious for getting stuck.
> [snapback]1077281[/snapback]​


well looking back i wish i woulda herd of that before







, well ill get a new one, after all i have $75+ of plecos going next in that tank


----------



## piranha98 (Jun 15, 2005)

that sux sorry for ur loss


----------

